# How Do You Rate The Ring Cyclye Of Zhubin Mehta & Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I watched a preview of various parts.  What spectacular staging! I have never seen staging like this before. It may well be avant-garde but it is so out there that it is just something.

The parts that I listened to sounded well played under ZM and the singers sounded good.

I would like to know how well you rate this cycle? I am not after a comparison with other Ring cycles but just want your views of this amazing looking one. Thank you.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The man name is _Zubin Mehta_


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Pugg said:


> The man name is _Zubin Mehta_


So that alone is good enough for you. I thought the preview clips sounded quite solid conducting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> So that alone is good enough for you. I thought the preview clips sounded quite solid conducting.


Let the moderator change your O.P that's my point.
I never heard it and don't want to , there's so much Rings one can have.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I voted the last choice even though I know who Wagner is (I have Meistersinger), have heard of the Ring (a series of strange operas), and have heard of Zubin Mehta (but wasn't sure if he was a violinist or what). At any rate, I have little interest in Wagner beyond Meistersinger excepting perhaps the Dutchman if I came across it at a garage sale or something. As for the Ring cycle you have posted, it looks like Martians or something.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I have this DVD set and I liked some aspects like the projections, but I strongly dislike some other aspects, such as the infamous cherry pickers, and poor Brunnhilde's outfit which does nothing to flatter her. I guess it's due for another watch.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Some of the stage set designs are very clever and visually well thought out, the opening Rheingold nymphs in water cubes with back projections.....fabulous










The depiction of Valhalla as a human net of suspended performers that breaks apart at Ring conclusion is brilliant!










*but*

Did not like the costumes in general especially brunhilde, other stage sets visually were not nearly as well handled as those two examples, singing average at best, so overall a very mixed bag for me with hints of true inspiration


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DarkAngel said:


> Some of the stage set designs are very clever and visually well thought out, the opening Rheingold nymphs in water cubes with back projections.....fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wagner would be turning is his grave is he saw this


----------

